# Easy Questions for you PROS {PLEASE HELP}



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Guys,

First off, thanks for taking a look at this, I really appreciate it. I just bought a home that wasnt really setup for sound or HDMI. In the living room there is a cutout in the drywall for a 55 inch TV, and outlet, and a cable jack. There is no cutouts on the bottom or sides to place a Bluray Player, Cable Box, receiver, or playstation. So I want to put them all in a closet about 20 feet away. The basement is unfinished, so this really saves me because I can still run cables down from the TV into the basement and then over and up to the closet. i would like to control the components with one remote.

I have the following:

5.1 speaker setup with sub, 
55 inch LED TV,
Onkyo HDMI Receiver,
Digital Cable Box, 
Blu Ray 3D player, 
Playstation 3, 
Monster AVL300 IR/RF remote

I'm going to run one HDMI cable from the TV under the floor to my receiver HDMI "out" in the closet which would supply all of my video to the TV. I was going to connect the Cable Box, Blu ray, and Playstation all by HDMI "in" into the receiver, all located in the closet. I was also going to run a single RCA cable from the sub location, under the floor and into the receiver in the closet. This is all pretty straight forward. my question comes to the Monster AVL300 remote. I really don't understand how these work and was hoping someone could help me. Will simply be able to control my receiver, cable box, blu ray, TV and playstation by using this remote. Just program the codes for each device into it and it will automatically work through walls to control each device? Or is there some sort of receiver that I need to place in the closet? Or some kind of RF extender, do i need this with an RF remote like this? Also, when the receiver is selected on the remote, am I going to be able to select between cable box, blu ray, and playstation like I would if the receiver was in front of me? 

Please help


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Did you get the omnilink unit with it as shown here? http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MCC-AVL300-S-Lighting-Controller/dp/B000CQP5YS

If so, you just set it up per your instruction manual and you won't need additional RF extenders.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ditto... but you will need an RF/IR to Bluetooth converter for the PS3

http://www.amazon.com/PS3IR-1000-Wireless-Infra-red-Adapter-PlayStation/dp/B0028S7BZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321497482&sr=8-1

I have installed these and its easy to setup and works very well....


----------

